# Looking for a locking block for a Beretta Px4 storm compact. PLEASE HELP!!



## Snake24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey all,

I just purchased a Px4 storm from a friend. When brought it to my house he was showing me how to take it apart to clean it and somehow the locking block fell off the spring. We didn't notice it was gone till we tried re-assembling it. I've looked everywhere for it! I ordered the part from Brownells but it's not gonna be in till mid December. I'd rather not wait that long. I didn't even get a chance to shoot it and it's looking like I won't till Christmas. I was just wondering if anyone has the part or knows how I can get one faster. Your Help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

just another reason to disassemble you handguns in a carpet lined bucket


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Deprecated Browser

:smt076


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

Cat said:


> :smt076


I second this.

As for a place to purchase a new locking block, I think you may be in a tight spot. 15 minutes of Google... umm..'googling?' yielded nothing. Your best bet might be to start with calling Beretta USA. I would get the number, however I suffered the same fate as Cat.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

How in the world did you lose the locking block which is attached to the block adaptor assembly? Were you field stripping the pistol over a side of a boat? No small piece by any means, seems like there must be more to the story that perhaps your friend may wish to explain. You can't lose that piece in the carpet. It would be like losing the barrel as far as that goes. Unfortunately the PX4 Compact is a rather new release and for right now some parts for the PX4 compact model are the most scarce in the Beretta lineup for now, probably if you call beretta they will refer you back to Brownells. Looks like your going to have to wait until beretta catches up on manufacturing.


----------



## Snake24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I just watched a video from youtube on how to disassemble the Px4 and you may be right Denner. I don't think the gun was in working order when he brought it over. As soon as he pulled off the slide the spring fell to the ground and that shouldn't have happened if the locking block was attached in the first place. I haven't paid for the gun in full and don't plan to till I receive the part. Thx for the input fellas!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Excellent Pistol.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya I always call the company first.A peace like that,I would not be using aftermarket .


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Most certainly, the spring on the compact would not have just fallen out of the pistol w/o/ the locking block and adaptor falling out first if thats possible. In the compact the recoil spring is fully enclosed by the adaptor.


----------



## Snake24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I got my money back and got a 92fs inox! I wanted that in the first place but at $350 I couldn't pass up the PX4 from my friend. Shoulda figured something was up cause I knew he recently purchased it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Good deal, sounded fishy from the beginning. I have both; a 18 year old 92G and Storms, both great pistols.


----------



## Snake24 (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone think it's worth reloading ammo. I see a lot of guys at the range keeping all of the cartrages. Seems very time consuming. I play a round of golf for 4 hours of enjoyment for $50 and easily spend that at the shooting range in an hour. Prolly $ to set up your own reload station though.


----------

